# Hearing protection with tunes



## Hoakie

I bet you could use one of those mp3 - radio transmitters they sell for cars and work "unplugged". The issue I've had with them in cars is you can pickup different stations when you drive by new cities and can interfere. Since you are in the shop you should be able to settle on a good non-use station. I just don't know about the range of the transmitter (i.e. how far you can move your mp3 player w/transmitter from the headphones before you lose signal strength)


----------



## BOB67CAM

id give em atleast 4 stars too, the only couple things that bug me are they dont get loud enuff for me hoever i really like em loud, but no worry for 99% of others its very clean and clear sound and the other thing is the antenea is a bit directional and not real great but i like a few stations i always seem to have trouble getting to come in very well 
but if u listen to talk radio they are incredible and they really do an awesome job muffling even a planer and u can still hear the radio plain as day..an awesome product
o i forgot to mention its almost a guarentee youll break off the battery door im pretty hard on mine and i think it only took about a month, ive had the digital and anolog set and both lost the battery door, a buddy had the same issue altho his lost a speaker also but again were both really hard on our stuff


----------



## richgreer

I had a pair of these but I found that in my basement shop I was getting poor radio reception on the stations I wanted to listen to. They worked fine if I came upstairs so I learned that the problem was the location of my workshop.


----------



## donbee

I really like music in the workshop, but when running machinery with earmuffs, I still want to hear the machine run. When somethings starting to go wrong it's often preceded by a different sound.

I want to get that warning.

d


----------



## Eric_S

I have a pair of these and agree they are great earmuffs and are very comfortable to wear for extended periods.

Don, even with the volume turned ALL the way up, I am still able to perfectly hear every machine I use over the sound of the music, it's just a more pleasent sound.


----------



## 747DRVR

I have the analog version and have been very happy with mine.What surprises me most is the battery life.Batteries last about 5 months for me and I sometimes accidently leave them on for hours.


----------



## mark88

i had one….i loved it to death until my brother tore it apart for pieces…..hes a geek like that


----------

